# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Железо для 1с servera

## mr_kotuk

Добрый вечер, помогите пожалуйста с выбором железа и windows servera ( желательно бюджетное, иначе шеф денег не выделит) под 1с server 8_3_20_1710 на 10 пользователей, чтоб работал без интернета?
В наличии всего лишь у пользователей W10-2 шт., W7 - 4. ( самый "молодой" комп. 2014 г.в., самый "старый" 2008 г.в.)
P.S. Всем заранее огромное СПАСИБО, человеческое

----------


## mr_kotuk

Забыл сказать База 1с розница, около 12 ГБайт

----------

